
First Public Use of What Became Proxima Nova - nvk
http://www.marksimonson.com/notebook/view/first-public-use-of-what-became-proxima-nova
======
archildress
Great read. The first thing I noticed is that the box design looks modern even
20 years later, mainly because of the font.

------
FreshCode
I bought this font last year because it immediately struck me as timeless.
20-year old packaging with the same font is a good indication to me that the
font will stay current over the next twenty.

